# CATCHING FISH IN A REEF TANK



## Civilian (Aug 22, 2006)

How can u catch a fish in a reef tank? im finding it nearly impossible without ripping the rocks out and taking the corals and anenomes out too


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

get a fishingpole


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Be serious, Joe.:tongue:
It is really a problem, Dan. I used to have marine. Heaven knows I tore down my reef just to catch my damsels.
You need two nets in order to catch them. One should be small to reach areas blocked by live rocks. The big one will serve as trap.
It's best to catch the fish when they are inactive. Do it first thing in the morning.
If not, baiting them with food on the net will work but the chances seem low.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Like blue states it' hard. The way he stated is a good idea but you will only have about 1 good chance at it as the fish will catch on. That is the only problam with marine systems. Good luck.


----------



## Civilian (Aug 22, 2006)

I have hired a trap from my lfs Ãƒâ€šÃ‚Â£25 but they give me Ãƒâ€šÃ‚Â£20 back


----------



## Civilian (Aug 22, 2006)

I caught the bugger! but what i didnt realise is my lfs closes in about 15mins which i would never make it there in time.....  I had to let him back out and knowing my luck i wont be able to catch him again tomorrow! haha :shock:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was always wondering how those worked but now I see they work pretty good.


----------



## Civilian (Aug 22, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> I was always wondering how those worked but now I see they work pretty good.


pretty simple actually

pretty much the same as this 











put the food in the bottom wait till the fish dares to go in pull the string and the door closes on the exit easy! but make sure its the fish u want cos everyone tries to climb in it except the fish u want


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you catch him again dan? Or are you going----


----------

